# It was indeed a grand birthday...



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday to me. My mom-in-law sent me some cash for my birthday. So, naturally, I felt the need to spend it on something worthwhile. 

Happy Birthday to me...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like $50 well spent to me! Enjoy the treats brother!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats a birthday present to be jealous of.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well done, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the well-wishes guys. I apologize. I wasn't thinking very well when I posted this. I should have clarified that my bday was back in June. However, it's always nice to get birthday wishes!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Money well spent


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

thats was supposed to be sweater vest money and look how you go and blow it lol............ enjoy those


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Knob Creek, my favorite.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

$50 well spent!!

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

kapathy said:


> thats was supposed to be sweater vest money and look how you go and blow it lol............ enjoy those


LOL... that's actually very similar to what my mom-in-law said!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> $50 well spent!!
> 
> Happy belated birthday!


Thanks brother! I agree wholeheartedly. Cute avatar pic, btw.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

tell me how that evil is, my buddy loves them and keeps trying to get me to try one but ive been very hit or miss with gurkha P:


knob creek is tasty as well XD

edit: you liar! its not your birthday!

happy uh.. you spent your birthday money.. day!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> tell me how that evil is, my buddy loves them and keeps trying to get me to try one but ive been very hit or miss with gurkha P:
> 
> knob creek is tasty as well XD
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah, I tried to clarify that in an earlier post. LOL. My b-day was back in June. I just wanted to post some fun pics.

As for the Evil. Well, it's pretty strong. My story is that between the Knob Creek, the Tank 7 and the Gurkha Evil... well, a couple hours after that shot was taken, I was kneeling in front of the porcelain god... didn't puke, but it was damn close!

My experience with the Gurkhas has been pretty hit or miss, too. So, I'm sticking to things that I know and enjoy until I get my courage back up to get some of these sticks again.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> LOL, yeah, I tried to clarify that in an earlier post. LOL. My b-day was back in June. I just wanted to post some fun pics.
> 
> As for the Evil. Well, it's pretty strong. My story is that between the Knob Creek, the Tank 7 and the Gurkha Evil... well, a couple hours after that shot was taken, I was kneeling in front of the porcelain god... didn't puke, but it was damn close!
> 
> My experience with the Gurkhas has been pretty hit or miss, too. So, I'm sticking to things that I know and enjoy until I get my courage back up to get some of these sticks again.


strong in a good way?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> strong in a good way?


Well... it's high in nicotine. I definitely would't smoke it without eating prior. TBH, I should probably smoke it again and give it a second chance to see whether or not it's a decent smoke. I remember it being strong from start to finish, almost to the point of overkill. But... I have to temper that with the fact that as I smoked, I drank that entire bottle of Tank 7 and a few fingers of the Knob Creek.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy belated birthday & enjoy! :dude:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

crburchett said:


> Happy belated birthday & enjoy! :dude:


Hey CR, thanks and I did.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

congrats on the birthday, and that is one well purchased B-day present


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> congrats on the birthday, and that is one well purchased B-day present


Hey brother, thanks! It was very enjoyable. The weather was perfect and the mood was right.

Neal


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

awesome present!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice and happy birthday!


----------

